# Solo Stan - N Ireland to Australia



## Sixmile (22 Jun 2017)

I did the obligatory check to see if this trip has been mentioned anywhere else but don't see anything. (Please move if this is in the wrong area!)

I have started following this guys journey from Northern Ireland to Australia. Currently he is passing through Iran and has a blog that he is updating as best as is possible. I suppose I've added interest because he's from the same neck of the woods as me and also I have a touring and travelling itch that only gets minor scratching from time to time.

Details on him, his reasons and his kit all can be found here: http://www.solostan.com/

He's also available to follow on Facebook if anyone is interested in updates.


----------



## r04DiE (3 Sep 2017)

Thanks, I will definitely have a read of that when I get time.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2018)

Not sure how I missed this thread first time round, I work with Mr Solostan


----------



## Sixmile (18 Apr 2018)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Not sure how I missed this thread first time round, I work with Mr Solostan


 
Are you out the Carrick direction too then?

I followed his progress all the way and see how that he's back home and clocking up the local miles again. Is he, or did he, do any sort of event/talk about his travels?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Apr 2018)

Sixmile said:


> Are you out the Carrick direction too then?
> 
> I followed his progress all the way and see how that he's back home and clocking up the local miles again. Is he, or did he, do any sort of event/talk about his travels?


Larne  He didn't which is a huuuge shame. Came back, started work again like nothing happened. He does have things in the diary though but nothing he can't do reasonably within holiday time


----------

